# Salomon boot XA PRO 3D MID 2 GTX



## Loki (May 20, 2012)

I purchased these boots last year using them for travel and light wear.  I have worn them in Asia (hot humid jungle area), Central America (urban and rural areas) and Western Europe. I really like these. I just returned from Scandinavia after a three week contract / project. One of the groups I work with has these issued to them as part of their kit and are currently deploying these in A-stan among other regions. I used them for one week in the field as well on this trip. We were in water, snow and moving on maintained trails and paths. I didn't do any road marching with a large ruck / heavy loads with them. I carried a 3 day small ruck and put in about 40 miles. Also I ran a couple of miles throughout my trip in for mornings in them as well. They didn't leak and wore very well. Extremely comfortable, very light weight, water proof and durable. Good arch and ankle support. I wouldn't use these for heavy wear or extreme conditions or extend wilderness operations.  I highly recommend these and just find them to be a joy to wear.  Wash them off with water and let them air dry.      










http://www.salomon.com/us/product/xa-pro-3d-mid-2-gtx.html


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey just did a Backpacking trip as discussed in the SPOT thread. I wore these boots for the entire trip 26 miles with 44 pound ruck. No problems, no blister and they were great. In fact I met a character on the trial that was a PCT (Pacific Crest Trail)  "thru-hikers"  wearing a pair as well.  He was also wearing a kilt, which was awesome! He had over 425 miles on the boots and they were holding up great for him. His ruck was about 20-25 pounds and he weighed what appeared to be 160-170 pounds. He told me he had no discomfort and they were holding up great on the trial.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 5, 2012)

IMTT said:


> Hey just did a Backpacking trip as discussed in the SPOT thread. I wore these boots for the entire trip 26 miles with 44 pound ruck. No problems, no blister and they were great. In fact I met a character on the trial that was a PCT (Pacific Crest Trail) "through hiker" wearing a pair as well. View attachment 6154 He was also wearing a kilt, which was awesome! He had over 425 miles on the boots and they were holding up great for him. His ruck was about 20-25 pounds and he weighed what appeared to be 160-170 pounds. He told me he had no discomfort and they were holding up great on the trial.


 
A kilt and...an iPod (or some other MP3 music playing device)!?


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> A kilt and...an iPod (or some other MP3 music playing device)!?


 
You just can't make this shit up... Hence the reason I posted the pic, without the pic I wouldn't have even mentioned it. Everyone would have thought I as full of crap.  BTW; really nice kid from Tenn, the Tri-city area near Kingsport.  He had been walking since April 8th and is still on the trial now. They walk to the Canadian border from Mexico straight through. My town is in the mountains and one of the key re-supply points for the "thru-hikers" every year.  This is like a total sub-culture of athletic personal achievement. Most finish in about September some in October. Many of them quit and don't make it past the desert floor.


----------

